# anesthesia pro fee



## bertll (May 30, 2014)

The surgeon has done CPT 20240 and 11042.  The CRNA wants to charge 01462.  I was wondering if 01480 would be more appropriate.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michele Hannon (May 30, 2014)

According to the ASA Crosswalk, 01480 is an acceptable code for surgical CPT 20240.


----------

